# 2018 gardens and plots



## sonny580

Anybody thinking about the ole garden for 2018??? We are starting to get seed orders in, and have onion and sweet potato plants on order. (the plants ship at planting time in this area) . We also are testing the germination of our home saved seeds too. 
What are your garden plans, and what equipment do you use?---Always interesting to hear how different areas, regions, do as to tillage, planting, varieties that did well for you in the past, etc.!
Jump in and lets do a season long thread, if possible!---I like to compare notes and share what works for us! thanks; sonny580


----------



## Conquistador3

I have a small vegetable garden due to both living on a steep mountainside and the need to have it concealed. 
As the room is so limited I tend to focus on what I know my family will eat: tomatoes, courgettes, peppers, salad, aubergines and parsley (I honestly doubt my family could live without parsley). I wish I had more room to grow more, especially space-consuming crops such as beans, potatoes and true onions, but I am beginning to fear I will die in this miserable place, so I have to be realistic. I always set aside a little room to experiment with either different vegetables or more cultivars.
I am afraid you will find my equipment limited to hand tools, a huge pile of manure I buy in February just as the soil is thawing and an arsenal of fertilizers and pesticides. 

What does well here? The weather is so rotten I am tempted to say rocks, but what seems to do slightly less worse are.

Sweet peppers: Sheepnose (I don't grow it anymore) and Shishito 
Hot peppers: Habanero Chocolate and Jalapeño M
Aubergine: Clara 
Courgette: an unnamed varied from the Donbass I got on trade
Tomatoes: Sasha's Altai and Kosmonaut Volkov
Parsley: Titan and Italian Giant

I have a bunch of Russian and Ukrainian tomato seeds to try out this year, both commercial varieties and almost unknown ones, but I don't know yet what will be grown and what given away, traded or stockpiled. 
I have also ordered a brand new LED full spectrum grow light which I hope will be here in time to try out when seeding in a month or so. If successful I will buy a bunch of them to replace the present setup.

The rest of the garden has already started to morph into a more "wildlife" style I have finally found time to implement. In February I'll place a good order with a top nursery I have already bought from for a few trees and bushes.


----------



## Oldengr

I really don't start doing to much until March when I till up the small garden plot by hand. Usually tomatoes,green peppers,squash,cucumbers,oriental egg plant and Korean not peppers. Hopefully this will be a good year.


----------



## Ash_403

Same here. Not much garden doing right now.
I'll get the peppers (sweet) started indoors near the end of this month (February). Tomato plants, and other indoor stuff from seed, will be started mid/end of March. Okra, eggplant?, have not decided on eggplant yet.
Onion sets, seed potato, and sweet potato slips will be purchased locally, and started when it's time.

Cheers.


----------



## jollygreengiant

I remembered the other day that I need to start ordering seeds. Won't be planting in the growth chamber for a while though .


----------



## sonny580

Now have some "saved"seed in pots to see if they are going to sprout!---Last year I noticed some of the seeds didn't look mature, so gotta test them. thanks; sonny580


----------



## sonny580

Just thought I would post a few garden equipment pix. bike garden creeper--homemade tato digger/rock picker,--future crawler creeper.











This is just a few things I have had to make to be able to garden due to 4 spinal surgeries .--The crawler is still in construction stage.---- the bike is one that I made 16 years ago and still use it .---The tato digger was made 6 years ago and it gets used every year to dig the regular tatoes, have dug the sweet tatoes with it , but founr the fork on the skidloader work better!






Have more for later!!!
Got any pix. of your equipment that you would like to share????--- Please post them!!! thanks; sonny580


----------



## Conquistador3

Well, the new Chinese grow light arrived earlier this week and I must say I am very impressed with it: apparently it's a new model that will be available for "rebranding" in the new future but right now is sold directly under its Chinese brand. 
Very well made unit, full spectrum including UV and IR, and very close to declared power... a quality item as far as I can tell.

Late next week I will start testing it to incubate a batch of "experimental" tomato seeds. If it's satisfactory, holds up well, power consumption is as good as it seems etc I will fully replace my lineup with these lamps.


----------



## chuckwood

sonny580 said:


> Just thought I would post a few garden equipment pix. bike garden creeper--homemade tato digger/rock picker,--future crawler creeper.View attachment 631802
> View attachment 631803
> View attachment 631804
> 
> 
> This is just a few things I have had to make to be able to garden due to 4 spinal surgeries .--The crawler is still in construction stage.---- the bike is one that I made 16 years ago and still use it .---The tato digger was made 6 years ago and it gets used every year to dig the regular tatoes, have dug the sweet tatoes with it , but founr the fork on the skidloader work better!
> 
> View attachment 631807
> 
> 
> Have more for later!!!
> Got any pix. of your equipment that you would like to share????--- Please post them!!! thanks; sonny580



I like your tater digger. Did you make this design up? What machine do you use to pull it? For a few years, I've been dreaming about finding or making a contraption for tater digging. However, I'm constantly adding composted leaves into my soil, and that's making it much easier to dig them out by hand.


----------



## chuckwood

Just plowed and harrowed some of this year's garden. Before long, I'll be planting a few things that are frost resistant. The only seeds I have in the ground so far are the sugar snap peas. On the right of the pics are three rows of 6 foot fencing set up to be trellises for the sugar snaps to grow on. I found out the hard way that you need something tall to support the peas, in rich soil they get tall and if they have no support, the vines just fall over. After pea harvest, I use the trellises for pole limas I harvest in fall.


----------



## sonny580

The digger is just something that I threw together in a hurry from scrap pile of stuff!---(most of my builds come from there).--I started out pulling it with a farmall cub, last year I used a Allis wd tractor.--For the most part spuds here stay near the top, BUT still hard to dig by hand, so I just started with the nose piece and worked back from there. The digger is quite heavy, can also be used for rock picker!---I tried it on some old fill stuff and everything 1" or bigger stays on the bed and can be picked off and tossed into the garden tractor wagon. (just like diggin spuds!!) If you go deep, ( like 18"), it will stop the wd in its tracks!---found that out diggin sweet potatoes with it.---last year the loader forks dug the sweets! I still would like to add a chain ( like manure spreader style), to drag the dirt over the rod cleaning bed, and possible up a rear incline section to dump into a garden trailer or wagon.--That would make for non stop diggin!

I LOVE your garden area,---I could have a field day in the woods behind your garden !!! LOL!!!---Do I see the handlebars of a troy-built tiller in the left of the bottom pic.???---In your location, the climate is way ahead of us here in Illinois.--Our onion plants will come in mid./late March and that usually kickes off the planting for us.--taters follow shortly!

I don't have big huskie's, but have a little 235 that is one of my fav's.!---stihl is a ms250 that has the barker on it.--echo's are a couple evl 650's and a cs 8000 with 36"bar.---The poulans are a 1950,--3316 and several others in that size. thanks; sonny580


----------



## chuckwood

sonny580 said:


> The digger is just something that I threw together in a hurry from scrap pile of stuff!---(most of my builds come from there).--I started out pulling it with a farmall cub, last year I used a Allis wd tractor.--For the most part spuds here stay near the top, BUT still hard to dig by hand, so I just started with the nose piece and worked back from there. The digger is quite heavy, can also be used for rock picker!---I tried it on some old fill stuff and everything 1" or bigger stays on the bed and can be picked off and tossed into the garden tractor wagon. (just like diggin spuds!!) If you go deep, ( like 18"), it will stop the wd in its tracks!---found that out diggin sweet potatoes with it.---last year the loader forks dug the sweets! I still would like to add a chain ( like manure spreader style), to drag the dirt over the rod cleaning bed, and possible up a rear incline section to dump into a garden trailer or wagon.--That would make for non stop diggin!
> 
> I LOVE your garden area,---I could have a field day in the woods behind your garden !!! LOL!!!---Do I see the handlebars of a troy-built tiller in the left of the bottom pic.???---In your location, the climate is way ahead of us here in Illinois.--Our onion plants will come in mid./late March and that usually kickes off the planting for us.--taters follow shortly!



I'll be planting taters soon when dark of the moon arrives in March. I used to plant them here in mid april, and that's too late. Taters don't like it at all when it starts getting hot later on. Only problem with real early planting is when the plants are up and making leaves and a late hard freeze damages them. I'm finding that the more compost and organic matter I add to my soil, the bigger crops I get and the easier it is to dig 'em out. I was looking into building a digger contraption a lot smaller than yours that I could hook up to an old Simplicity walk behind tractor. I've seen ones that you can attach to a three point hitch behind a regular big tractor, but my tater patch is too small to be running a tractor around in it. The tiller handle you see is a heavy old Ariens tiller. I've found that all the new tillers being sold nowadays are too light weight to dig very well. The older ones made decades ago have much heavier and thick steel and cast iron construction.


----------



## sonny580

I have a digger for a wards, (walk behind) that I have used to dig a few spuds and it's a simple sweep design.--I will get a pic. of it and post.
Right about the "older is better made" !!!!---Homemade is not too bad either!! LOL!!! 
The more compost you add will make the ground much better!--looser, AND richer, also better quality produce! thanks; sonny580


----------



## sonny580

Onion plants are on the way!! Just got the email today, so hope I can get them planted soon! thanks; sonny580


----------



## sonny580

Started planting onion plants yesterday, got 9 bunches in, that made 2 rows, have 30 bunches total to plant. temps. at 30 degrees or less makes the job slow!--Cold on fingers, but gotta push on to get them in the ground! thanks; sonny


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Too early here. Still have plenty of snow. Usually wait till early June.


----------



## Huskitoter

Love some fresh lettuce. Planted this a few weeks ago when sets were first available here in N GA - Romaine.






It's located on the south side of a building. I think that's why the ones closest to the building are bigger - staying warmer at night from the block. Should come in right on time for the warmer weather when I start craving salads.


----------



## albirdgoesweeeeee

Hey everyone! We have just created a super innovative Plant Hardiness Zone Map that will blow you away!! You will find it so useful for all your future gardening. Check it out --

https://gilmour.com/planting-zones-hardiness-map

Enjoy


----------



## sonny580

Here is a today pic. of the onion plants!! LOL!!!!





Look close!--7 rows 225 feet long out there!------ SOMEPLACE!! LOL!!! thanks; sonny580


----------



## Huskitoter

sonny580 said:


> Here is a today pic. of the onion plants!...



I think I see one.

I'm guessing you must grow them commercially with that many onions. Do you grow several varieties or concentrate on a particular onion that does good in that region?


----------



## chucker

started most of my plants in the indoor green house around march 15th... still frozen ground and lots of snow/frost yet to be turning any ground just yet! plants go in the garden on or near the 15th of may, depending on temps and frost warning....our usual late & last killing frost is as late as june 6th... one year planted above ground plants 3 times being eager for the growing season.


----------



## sonny580

You are probably seeing the big white one in the background! LOL!!! -- No commercial grow, just donate them to anyone who wants some.--Most of them go to the Home Sweet Home Mission 20 miles from here. They use tons of onions, taters, and sweet corn, so we grow/haul produce to them, don't know how many more years the ole health will allow us to do it!
We process a lot for our own use and live mostly from it during the following year, so we kinda live from the garden all year.
We have several kinds that do good here, some are for the south, BUT seam to like it here too.
I think the important thing is lot's of fert., water, and keep weed free, ground loose helps too! thanks; sonny580


----------



## burtle

I'll be planting my garden in a few weeks. We sill are down in the 30's at night. 

I'm planting sweet corn, green beans, onions, tomatoes, peppers, peanuts, lettuce, sweet potato's, pumpkins, cucumbers, and strawberries.

I've never planted strawberries. I ordered 25 plants of burpee.com. I built a raised bed. They won't ship them out to me until April 9th.

Does anyone have tips/advice on planting the strawberries and making sure they grow properly? (first time for me)


----------



## oologahan

I planted 60 potato hills yesterday, peas and onions are in, couple hundred seedlings coming up and waiting to be transplanted


----------



## sonny580

Lookin' good, guys!--Strawberries--YA!!--they good, but lotta work,! been growing them for near 40 years here. Ok.--start by tilling/working ground to good planting texture. In the process you can put some fert. ( I use triple 10 or 12), and mix it in.---I always plant on 12" spacing, ( the new runners will fill in if you allow them to.) When planting, they suggest to plant just deep enough that the crown is just at surface. ( too deep is not good).---Keep weeded and a little cultivation helps too. I usually sprinkle a little preen over the top to help keep weeds down. also top dress with more fert. during growing season and water a lot will also help.
Strawberry beds do need a regular water supply,--either hand water , or set up a tank and drip watering system, ( IF you feel like it!!) Here I don't keep the watering up like I should, but have had super crops even so. The two main things are water, and no weeds!! LOL!!! ---Plant them and enjoy!!! thanks; sonny580


----------



## sonny580

Snow again, here! temps 28* --Onion plants look good so far. thanks; sonny580


----------



## burtle

sonny580 said:


> Lookin' good, guys!--Strawberries--YA!!--they good, but lotta work,! been growing them for near 40 years here. Ok.--start by tilling/working ground to good planting texture. In the process you can put some fert. ( I use triple 10 or 12), and mix it in.---I always plant on 12" spacing, ( the new runners will fill in if you allow them to.) When planting, they suggest to plant just deep enough that the crown is just at surface. ( too deep is not good).---Keep weeded and a little cultivation helps too. I usually sprinkle a little preen over the top to help keep weeds down. also top dress with more fert. during growing season and water a lot will also help.
> Strawberry beds do need a regular water supply,--either hand water , or set up a tank and drip watering system, ( IF you feel like it!!) Here I don't keep the watering up like I should, but have had super crops even so. The two main things are water, and no weeds!! LOL!!! ---Plant them and enjoy!!! thanks; sonny580




Thanks!

I got them planted two days ago. Now....today we have 2-3" of snow LOL

Just my luck.

Hoping for the best. I'm tilling up the rest of the garden next week when it dries up.

I'll post some pictures once I get the whole garden planted.


----------



## sonny580

Looks like a couple inches of snow this morning, BUT also 9* temp at 3 am!!!----It's gonna get interesting this year for sure! The flowers and trees here have been holding back, and I kinda expected this may have been the reason,---They knew it was coming! LOL!!!! thanks; sonny580


----------



## tpence2177

Got a late start but got the ground opened up yesterday hopefully for it to dry out some so it will be easier to till in a few days. Been raining a lot but hoping to get the ground ready before the planting day on 4/16 down here. Using my grand dads tiller he tilled his garden with for 30+ years before he passed. 




It’s like this without the brush guard on the front. Still in that good of condition as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sonny580

Looks good!--Is that a TB horse model? I use 4 horses around here, mostly for cultivating purposes.--The first pass is usually with the 72" KK on the tractor. In 2 of the smaller gardens, I use the 917-H and the 36" tiller on it.
Been trying to get seals and tines put on the main horse, also have to put new drive chains in the 36" simp. unit.--broke a chain connector link and since the unit is so hard to work on decided to just put all 3 chains in new!
Still don't have taters planted yet, still too wet! thanks; sonny580


----------



## oologahan

sonny580 said:


> Looks good!--Is that a TB horse model?  I use 4 horses around here, mostly for cultivating purposes.--The first pass is usually with the 72" KK on the tractor. In 2 of the smaller gardens, I use the 917-H and the 36" tiller on it.
> Been trying to get seals and tines put on the main horse, also have to put new drive chains in the 36" simp. unit.--broke a chain connector link and since the unit is so hard to work on decided to just put all 3 chains in new!
> Still don't have taters planted yet, still too wet! thanks; sonny580


I have 4 riders with tillers and a Wheel Horse D series about to get a 52" shaft drive tiller along with my 5 horse Montgomery Wards 5hp 4 speed front tine tiller. I've got things tilled up, just takig turns running them over the yard to aerate a little and drive the moles crazy.


----------



## tpence2177

sonny580 said:


> Looks good!--Is that a TB horse model? I use 4 horses around here, mostly for cultivating purposes.--The first pass is usually with the 72" KK on the tractor. In 2 of the smaller gardens, I use the 917-H and the 36" tiller on it.
> Been trying to get seals and tines put on the main horse, also have to put new drive chains in the 36" simp. unit.--broke a chain connector link and since the unit is so hard to work on decided to just put all 3 chains in new!
> Still don't have taters planted yet, still too wet! thanks; sonny580



It is. I got the belts adjusted on this one today. Needs new ones but I think they will last for now. Probably will change them in the winter. Hoping now that I got the top scraped a little the dirt will dry out faster so I can till and get the ground ready for planting soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sonny580

This weather is getting weird ! couple days ago we got more snow! lol!! also down in the teens for a couple nights!--BUT the onion plants still look good, so far !










thanks; sonny580!!


----------



## sonny580

Did get the spuds planted yesterday, and 1 more row of peas, temp was 70* and muggy.--today its cold, trying to rain and storms moving thru.--forecast looks like cold temps. for next several days around here!--- none of the first planted seeds are coming up yet and may not due to cold ground temps. thanks; sonny


----------



## Buckshot00

Planted my yellow and sweet onions and red and white potatoes today. Beautiful day to work in the garden.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Snow is getting gone. Ground is still froze though. Granted I've hit frost in July before too. Been melting quick since it's been in the 40s-50s. They are talking about it getting up to 60* this weekend (F that, too frigging hot!)

The farm next door I guess was talking about starting to work some of the fields in 2-3 weeks. Not sure when they will plant.


----------



## tpence2177

Got my ground tilled up. Going to get 2-3 inches of rain tomorrow and then temps drop down to the thirties Monday and Tuesday night. Planning on tilling in fertilizer next week and then planting seeds and tomato plants after the cold nights. Was hoping to fertilize before the rain but ran out of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sonny580

Snow again today , -- temps. down to 25* again tonight!---Yesterday,-- I dug a couple of horseradish plants and made some high powered topping for like fried taters, meat, etc. and this time we put in a little mayo.---still tasty, (HOT!) and will work.--It got later than I normally dig it, but weather has kept the plants sorta dormant yet so I decided, now or never!!
After cutting the crowns into sections I re-planted them at the ends of the onion rows, and then saw some radishes coming up in the last row!
Anybody else do horseradish??? I have a ton of plants here in several places around the gardens!
How is the weather treating you guys?? thanks; sonny580


----------



## Ash_403

Still too cold to put much of anything out in the garden this week. Maybe next week, but I will probably wait until early May, if the weather finally gets to 'near normal'.
My plants/starts indoors are all doing well. Lots of pepper (4 varieties, 2 are hot), tomato (3 varieties, 1 is cherry), eggplant (2 variety), kale plants, and green onion. I can at least get the kale and green onion out to the garden by the end of the month.
Looking forward to this gardening season.


----------



## treedog54

sonny580 said:


> Anybody thinking about the ole garden for 2018??? We are starting to get seed orders in, and have onion and sweet potato plants on order. (the plants ship at planting time in this area) . We also are testing the germination of our home saved seeds too.
> What are your garden plans, and what equipment do you use?---Always interesting to hear how different areas, regions, do as to tillage, planting, varieties that did well for you in the past, etc.!
> Jump in and lets do a season long thread, if possible!---I like to compare notes and share what works for us! thanks; sonny580


41" of snow on da ground around here,so,not so much..Shitty spring,gonna hurt local deer herd


----------



## sonny580

Some of the first peas just poking thru so maybe they will come.--second planting of peas have sprouted, so maybe things are slowly coming around! thanks; sonny580


----------



## tpence2177

I got my corn in the ground last week. Haven’t had time, and the ground has been swamped from a lot of rain, but I’m hoping to get the other seeds in the ground towards the end of the week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Del_

We've got six sixty foot rows of Silver Queen, Ambrosia cantaloupe, Crimson sweet watermelon, in the ground. Roma bush beans up along with Vision corn, blue lake bush beans, broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower and collards. Fig cuttings are coming up.


----------



## tpence2177

Looks awesome! Hope to have something close to that one day

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Del_

tpence2177 said:


> Looks awesome! Hope to have something close to that one day
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk



Thanks!

I've had the Troy Bilt tiller since 1982 I believe. Bought in new for $1,200.


----------



## tpence2177

Del_ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've had the Troy Bilt tiller since 1982 I believe. Bought in new for $1,200.


So maybe my grandads is closer to mkd to late 80s then. Not sure when the horse tillers had the 8 hp Kohler engines on them. Anywbo hoping to slowly expand my garden a little each year depending on how well it goes each year lol.

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Del_

tpence2177 said:


> So maybe my grandads is closer to mkd to late 80s then. Not sure when the horse tillers had the 8 hp Kohler engines on them. Anywbo hoping to slowly expand my garden a little each year depending on how well it goes each year lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk



Mine has the 8hp Briggs IC. The 7hp Kohler was also available in 1982 and also a 6hp Tecumseh all on the Horse model. A tip I read years ago was to over fill with motor oil due to the bad angle the engine is at during deep tilling. I do not know if that applies to the Kohler motor or not. The Kohler should be a great motor too but I don't know what year the 8hp Kohler was offered. This Briggs is original. 

Hold on a minute young wippersnapper!

Your Grand dad's?  

What ya saying?


----------



## tpence2177

Del_ said:


> Mine has the 8hp Briggs IC. The 7hp Kohler was also available in 1982 and also a 6hp Tecumseh all on the Horse model. A tip I read years ago was to over fill with motor oil due to the bad angle the engine is at during deep tilling. I do not know if that applies to the Kohler motor or not. The Kohler should be a great motor too but I don't know what year the 8hp Kohler was offered. This Briggs is original.
> 
> Hold on a minute young wippersnapper!
> 
> Your Grand dad's? [emoji23]
> 
> What ya saying?


Lol yup inherited it so going to give my first go at a garden this year! My grandad must've known about that truck because it is slightly over filled (he's been gone several years now so I can't ask him, actually I wouldn't have inherited it because he would still be using it lol) but so far it has ran great even though it hasn't really been cranked in probably 10-12 years. It is leaking a little gear oil around the rear seal so plan to tear that down this winter and put new seals in. 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Too cold to plant here. Still running the wood stove at night, been in the 30s. Another week or so and my yard might be dry enough to do the spring cleanup on it.


----------



## tpence2177

Temps have been pretty mild the past week or two but we have still had frost up until late last week. Winter doesn’t seem to want to go away even for us down in Alabama. Rain has been crazy too always heard plant on Good Friday for us down here, but have rarely seen anyone planting anything so far. Most people have just got the ground tilled and several I saw need to retill due to just letting the grass grow back up bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## burtle

Garden tilled, sweet corn planted, tomato plants planted, and potatoes planted. Now, its pouring down rain.

I still need to plant onions, carrots, lettuce, basil, green beans, peas, and cucumbers.


----------



## Buckshot00

Red and white potatoes and sweet and yellow onions are up. Okra, beans, field peas and corn have been planted the last few days. Watering the potatoes and onions right now.


----------



## sonny580

onions, tatos , peas, some of the first sweet corn, a few assorted transplants, turnips, radishes, beets, carrots all up.--Sweet potatoes are planted and EVERYTHING needs water!! I been carrying what I can to some of the stuff.--even the fruit trees are suffering.--Hot temps, high winds, and NO rain is taking a toll on plants right now!! thanks; sonny580


----------



## sonny580

Still no rain of any amount! ---- will keep hauling water as long as I can.





















Top 2 pix. are the regular spuds and the next one ispart of the onions.--Last one is the sweet potato plants,--they just getting started so not real easy to see the plants in the pix. thanks; sonny580


----------



## tpence2177

I wish I could get my soil that tilled up. Got too much clay around here for that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Huskybill

My tomatoes are in the ground, my fruit trees are planted. Green beans, zukinni squash, carrots, potatoes and onion sets next.


----------



## Del_

Picked Roma bush green beans three days ago. Planted on April 1., so about 67 days from seed to first harvest. 

Tomatoes in their cages are 5ft. tall. Broccoli in coming in good. Started the plants from seed about March 1.


----------



## sonny580

Did finally get a bit of rain,----2.51" according to our lectronic gauges!-- came kinda fast,-- the equiv. of 3.76" per hour!--- some of it did run off but the taters soaked up a bunch in the furrows. 
Have beans flowering, also maters. Sweetcorn is from a foot to 2 feet tall, peanuts are starting to grow now 4 to 6 inches tall. taters are 3 to 4 feet tall and blooming heavy. sweet taters are running and some are 3 feet long. they look good so far. 
Have more pix. when I get them from the phone to the computer. thanks; sonny580


----------



## Huskybill

Gardening is in my blood. Fresh veggies rock.


----------



## Del_

Del_ said:


> We've got six sixty foot rows of Silver Queen, Ambrosia cantaloupe, Crimson sweet watermelon, in the ground. Roma bush beans up along with Vision corn, blue lake bush beans, broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower and collards. Fig cuttings are coming up.
> 
> View attachment 648282
> View attachment 648284
> View attachment 648285



Here is the same garden about 50 days later. Silver Queen is just starting to tassel. Been eating broccoli for a month. Cabbage soon to harvest. Picked green bush beans four times. We plant bush beans every two weeks or so.


----------



## sonny580

Got a few pix. a couple days ago,---stuff is bigger by the hour!! LOL!!!
regular sweet corn





RR sweet corn---14 rows 195' long, 38" rows,-- sprayed 2 times with round-up, today tassels are showing!!




Potatoes are in full bloom and as of today fallen over covering the middles making for no more cultivating!





close-up of part of the onion rows.---today they have started to bulb,---the early whites are ready to harvest.





This is looking down the 7 rows 225' long.




sweet potatoes.----today they have started to spread across the rows.---6 rows 190' long 




the spray tractor.----worked good on the corn for round-up!




the big water hauler!---big green tank on the General tri-axle pulled by one of the AC WD-45's!---big load for little tractor!! LOL!!!




The 100 gallon water tote to haul from big tanker to the garden rows.--pulled be 18 hp sunstar.




This is kinda an idea where it stands for now!---Last couple days, we did get an inch of rain! thanks; sonny580


----------



## sonny580

RR sweetcorn today.











The Norlands, dug them and got 200 pounds from the 10 pounds we planted.











Have been harvesting the early onions too! thanks; sonny580


----------



## sonny580

Getting the mid season onions harvested now and starting on the potatoes. Bugs hurt the potatoes this year, but still looks like a decent harvest from what I have dug so far.
Tomatoes not looking too great, but might be a few later ones.
Sweet corn about in full production , and in a few days it will be !----- Want some???--- It's FREE!!! LOL!!!! 
Peanuts still blooming, no spikes yet so that might be a no-go this year!---Usually we have good harvest of them.
Summer squash about done. thanks; sonny580


----------



## sonny580

Onions , potatoes and sweet corn have been harvested. The sweet potatoes and peanuts are getting close.
a load of sweet corn




the peanut row




Have been using a freeze-dryer for the first time this year.




Top bag of onions was dehydrated and bottom bag was freeze-dried. You can see the difference.




A bag of freeze dried onions on left and dehydrated sweet corn on right.




Freeze-dried tomatoes. 




The melons did good this year, despite the hot dry weather that we had this year. We freeze dried onions, melons, cucumbers, tomatoes, sweet corn, summer squash, and will do a few potatoes and may try eggs later on if time permits.
Made 60 some quarts of grape juice from our 4 vines.
The peaches were good this year, but apples were not.
That's kinda where we are right now!---How are you guys doing with your gardens??? thanks; sonny580
Having way too much rain right now.--garden needs to be dry for peanuts and sweet potatoes. Will see what the damage is when we do get to harvest!


----------



## sonny580

Got the sweet potatoes and peanuts harvested finally!!
Sweet potatoes made around 4,500 pounds this year. Got most of them given away. Have bout 150 pounds in storage for us and a couple friends later.
the biggest one was 6.5 pounds---a high percentage of the crop ran between 3 to 5 pounds.




some of the many harvest wagons full.




part of a load on the trailer----even the smallest ones were nice.




the little chesnut tree had a gallon of nuts on it this year




some of the peanut crop drying in the trailer




one of the bags of peanuts. Total was 150 pounds from the row. not bad considering they say peanuts won't produce in Illinois! LOL!!!




Did get some of the gardens sub-soiled and plowed. Have a couple smaller areas to plow yet if possible. Also have a few rows of field corn to pick.--wind today ( 37mph) kinda knocked a lot of the ears off, so don't know how much is left on the stalks yet!---won't take long to run the picker down the rows.
You guys done harvesting your gardens??? How did they turn out?? thanks; sonny580


----------

